# Blinky Bill - now named Peli. Either way he's safe.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Check out Peli's rescue update. This little baby is the smartest dog I have ever met. He is blind but does not let it stop him - he's happiest when he's independently exploring and content to rest his head next to your heart when he's worn out. I am so in love with this one. Please help find a home. The person who adopts him will be getting the most extraordinary Maltese. 

Aussies, Blinky Bill did not go over well with those that were not familiar with our sweet little Koala. 

Bronwyne


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's so adorable, Bron. Someone is going to be very lucky to welcome him into their home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD he's is soooo cute... He's a real love bug,I think he has a fan...saw those little kisses he snuck in....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's adorable, loved the video and how he settled in so quickly. It's good to know he's feeling safe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so moved just watching this video. . .


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am in love.....he is so sweet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - what a beautiful video. Brings tears to my eyes watching him and thinking what might have been if he hadn't been rescued.:smcry: I'm going to put the video up on my FB page to see if anyone I know might be interested in him especially out in CA. Thanks again for making such a difference. I had to laugh when I watched Peli walking the perimeter - Tyler would have lifted his leg around 15 times. :brownbag::HistericalSmiley: Sending prayers for a quick adoption. I can't believe how quickly and how well he adapted.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I was overwhelmed with emotion watching this video. To see such a sweet little boy so clean and happy and loving and thinking about what might have happened to him instead gives me goose bumps. To all of you who have made rescue work your mission--I am in awe of you. :wub: There are so many to rescue, but like the starfish story by Loren Eisley--you made a difference to THAT one! 

To those of you not familiar with the starfish story, here is one version of it:

Once upon a time, there was a wise man who used to go to the ocean to do his writing. He had a habit of walking on the beach before he began his work.

One day, as he was walking along the shore, he looked down the beach and saw a human figure moving like a dancer. He smiled to himself at the thought of someone who would dance to the day, and so, he walked faster to catch up.

As he got closer, he noticed that the figure was that of a young man, and that what he was doing was not dancing at all. The young man was reaching down to the shore, picking up small objects, and throwing them into the ocean.

He came closer still and called out "Good morning! May I ask what it is that you are doing?"

The young man paused, looked up, and replied "Throwing starfish into the ocean."

"I must ask, then, why are you throwing starfish into the ocean?" asked the somewhat startled wise man.

To this, the young man replied, "The sun is up and the tide is going out. If I don't throw them in, they'll die."

Upon hearing this, the wise man commented, "But, young man, do you not realize that there are miles and miles of beach and there are starfish all along every mile? You can't possibly make a difference!"

At this, the young man bent down, picked up yet another starfish, and threw it into the ocean. As it met the water, he said, "It made a difference for that one."


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:crying:He's beautiful! Poor little thing.:wub: I hope he finds a good forever home.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wonderful Video Bron and this one sure brings the smiles. Sometimes we do win and are able to save a sweet life. He would have been PTS at the A.C. for sure. Makes up for all the ones we cant get to . Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, for the video, Bron. You, too, are an Earth Angel.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Just amazing!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

This one made me talk to DH about being a foster but after talking to him he made me realize that we are just not ready to do it. But some day we will be in a position. Our home is big enough we just don't have a yard that we can easily care for little guys. Lilly is pad trained so we are not worried about the yard yet. BUT I did talk to him about helping out with transportation so if you guys need some help in northern California please let me know and I'll help.

I love the starfish story. I often think how can we save all of them but yes one at a time we can. Love you guys.

Oh and I am already planning my rescue quilt for the AMA.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> This one made me talk to DH about being a foster but after talking to him he made me realize that we are just not ready to do it. But some day we will be in a position. Our home is big enough we just don't have a yard that we can easily care for little guys. Lilly is pad trained so we are not worried about the yard yet. BUT I did talk to him about helping out with transportation so if you guys need some help in northern California please let me know and I'll help.
> 
> I love the starfish story. I often think how can we save all of them but yes one at a time we can. Love you guys.
> 
> Oh and I am already planning my rescue quilt for the AMA.


This video is so adorable as is Peli. It had me literally crying as I don't know what would have been of this pups life if he wouldn't have been rescued! :wub:
I'm on the same page as you. We were ready to be fosters here in ND earlier this year (my application was filled out and in an envelope ready to mail) as we were going to buy a house with a huge yard where they could all play. Unfortunately, things took a different turn and we didn't end up getting the home. Both my DH and I thought it wouldn't be easy and fair to the fluffs to foster them in our small apartment. I'm praying to God that he bless us with a home so that we can become fosters. rayer:
We don't have all the money in the world but we surely have a whole lot of love toto go around! I can't wait until that moment becomes reality. Until then, I will continue to pray for all those people with warm hearts that are able and willing to foster! Bless your hearts!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Beautiful starfish story.*

I grew up on a beach with starfish. My mom used to help us rescue all kinds of creatures. We found a lost penguin chick in the surf... a black swan chick who had lost its way from the Barwon River to the violent surf of the Tasman Sea. Mom always helped us save them and called the wildlife experts. My craziest save was a baby mouse I found in a haystack on my uncle's farm... he found my mouse hospital inside a bird cage in the barn. He wasn't pleased - he was dealing with the worst mouse plague Australia had ever experienced. Literally a blanket of mice across the ground. Oh well.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Awesome Bron! If the OC shelter dog wouldn't have come through, I would have gotten this little munchkin to foster.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good Job Bron!!!!

I also like the soundtrack you picked!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Good Job Bron!!!!
> 
> I also like the soundtrack you picked!!


Thought you would enjoy the Jimmy Barnes and the Blinky Bill. Boy am I homesick. Mum and Dad are traveling around Australia in their caravan - they are in their 70's and it's a bit of a worry. I skyped them the other night and neither one of them had their hearing aids in and they were shouting... then I heard my mom say 'shut up, Jim, the whole camping ground can hear you.' Hysterical.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

smlcm said:


> Thought you would enjoy the Jimmy Barnes and the Blinky Bill. Boy am I homesick. Mum and Dad are traveling around Australia in their caravan - they are in their 70's and it's a bit of a worry. I skyped them the other night and neither one of them had their hearing aids in and they were shouting... then I heard my mom say 'shut up, Jim, the whole camping ground can hear you.' Hysterical.


LOL!! At least they know how Skype!! My folks only embraced email this year!! 

Speaking of Jimmy Barnes, did you know that Cold Chisel have reformed and will be touring later in the year!?


----------

